# Haircut for males



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I have finally decided to get Gucci cut.I want to leave the topknot and do his face ala Cosey but I really liked some pics of Band B 's body short body longer legs can someone send me a pic of this????


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

[attachment=46569:Acesss.jpg]
I like this haircut.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Thats it!!! I love it

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jan 8 2009, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701524


> [attachment=46569:Acesss.jpg]
> I like this haircut.[/B]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Just tell your groomer to shave the torso, but leave the legs and tail long.  I give the head a bob, but that is my personal preference. Good luck and let us see pictures after! :biggrin:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I definalely want the bob like the pic of your and of Cosy!!! Will add pics after hes done. He does have a cottny oat do you think it will look okay like this??


QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jan 8 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701537


> Just tell your groomer to shave the torso, but leave the legs and tail long.  I give the head a bob, but that is my personal preference. Good luck and let us see pictures after! :biggrin:[/B]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jan 8 2009, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701524


> [attachment=46569:Acesss.jpg]
> I like this haircut.[/B]


Ace is so handsome!!! :wub: I love this style cut for boys and girls!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo's legs and body are more cottony, so i opt for the shorter cut all over the body. 
he definitely would not do well with the fuller legs, they'd be one giant mat! lol
(his ears and tail are long)

mini used to have long hair, i chopped that off but her topkot and face remained longer...
then after while i just chopped the topknot off (her hair was becoming sparse from breakage).

it's only hair...you can experiment with different cuts until you find the one that best suits you (or your fluff). =]


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

looks good to me  dont forget to post photos ..


----------

